# the value of a bird



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

A Cheap Bird's Plea 
by Joyce Glass 

What is it that my life is worth 
How much will you pay 
To what extent would you go 
If I get ill today? 

I know I'm not an expensive bird 
My cost is fairly cheap 
But what is the price you put on life 
For something that you keep? 

My wings still spread out the same 
My heart still has a beat 
So why is it that my cousins 
Are the ones you hold so sweet? 

I cannot help that I was born 
Without a golden egg 
Will you still take care of me 
Or make me plead and beg? 

I rely on you to help me 
As I can't do it for myself 
Will you take the steps needed 
Or just put me on the shelf? 

So when you walk by me 
Please look me in the eye 
If it would come down to it 
Would I live or die? 

I found this poem on the Gabriel Foundation (a parrot rescue organization in Denver, CO) web site. It was written about a parakeet, but it applies to each and every bird. I wanted to share it because the P-T folks really do understand the value of a bird's life. I am constantly in awe of the fierce dedication that you all have for these birds. 

In the few short months I've been at this site, I have read so many wonderful stories about the efforts that are undertaken to salvage and save the birds that come into our lives. Some are heroic efforts where tremendous efforts of money, time, and energy from this whole community unite to help one small bird try and regain its health and life. Some of you take the lead on tough cases, really baby-sit it through with near round-the-clock posts and tremendous behind the scenes efforts with other members consulting. Most, however, are small happenings like providing food and water on a regular basis to feral flocks, watching out for lost ones away from home by offering food, rest, and respite to help a bird on its way, or just retrieving a bird and taking it to the proper help. Sometimes we win, sometimes all we can do is love and protect each precious bird on its last flight over the rainbow bridge. 

This entire forum works hard for each bird that comes to its attention and for all the birds the members help without the group's knowledge. All of you cheer each other on and support everyone's efforts for the common goal of taking care of each and every bird and person that comes into the P-T shelter. I have never known a finer community. Thank you for letting me be a part.
Flitsnowzoom


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a beautiful post. It left me teary eyed and I feel the same way although I don't think I could have expresses it so eloquently.
I'm thankful every day that I found this group.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That was a beautiful poem and, even more so, your thoughts about the forum and its members. I was thinking the other day how glad I am that you joined and how much I enjoy your posts. I think everyone knows how much I love this place and its members and I am so grateful to Carl and Carl, Jr. for making it possible for us to work together to help our wonderful pigeons and other birds.

Thank you.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Flitsnowzoom.

That was a very beautiful poem.

Thank you so much for the wonderful tribute to PT and PT's members.

And many thanks for your contributions to our forum.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

There are poems that immediately come to live in my heart. The poem you posted, Flitsnowzoom, is such a one!

Thank you for taking the time to post such a beauty! Never forget, that because of members like you, we ALL become the better for knowing you! 

Those of us, whether new or "older" keep coming back because we care so much...about our birds and each other. We are TRULY a universal FAMILY!

As always,

LOVE....HUGS....SCRITCHES...and LAUGHTER to lighten the load at times...

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is one of the most beautiful poems and it made me all teary.
I wish people would treat a sparrow or budgie the same as a 20.000$ Hyacynth, but unfortunately they don't. I've heard it too often about parakeets or other inexpensive birds "it's cheaper to buy a new one than treat this one" Arghhhhhhhhh. What a sad world.

Reti


----------

